# Hedstrom ?



## Sulley (Aug 25, 2011)

I just picked up these two bikes, no names on them, i think the yellow one is a Hedstrom but not sure on the red one, any help would be great.  Sulley





This one has 16" tires.





This one has 12" tires.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Sulley, I'm 99.99% sure your red bike is a Siebert. The larger number of wheel spokes plus the unusual handle bar and gooseneck design are distinguishing characteristics of many Siebert trikes and bikes I've seen. Only the headbadge would supply the last 0.01%, but if I was a gambling man I'd bet good money on it being a Siebert!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you i will check that out, are these worth any thing, im restoring it and would like to sell it, i am also going to restore the Hedstrom.  Sulley



Got a lot of it done.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure of their collector value, but guessing around $100 or less based on similar era and style trikes. You don't see many of these little guys surviving, so it is kind of a rare bike to find. You've done a beautiful job restoring it. I don't have any 16x1.75 NOS tires at the moment or I would have mentioned it to you if I did for the split tire replacement. I was curious about how that brake works...looks like an interesting design. Does the rider push on the handle with their foot, and does it put resistance on the chain ring or is it connected to the rear wheel somehow?

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Aug 25, 2011)

It has contact with the rear tire, the rear tire was off the rim when i got it, i glued it back on and tried to get as close to haveing no gap as posable.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for that close up shot of the brake mechanism. That little bike looks almost like it was just taken out of the box and first assembled! I was trying to find a photo I saw on Flickr before of a Siebert trike with the identical handlebar design, but did see one having those same six white pinstripe rings around the frame like yours had before repainting.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Aug 25, 2011)

Im going to put the white rings back on but i am going to use trim tap. Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Aug 30, 2011)

Got some chrome fenders and grips for it today, just waiting for the chain guard and the seat post stripe, not going to be much of a rider but real nice to display.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

She looks like a beauty now!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 7, 2011)

Heres the Hedstrom all finished.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing transformation on both of them! Man, you're really fast on the restorations. Looks like you spent weeks getting them all spiffed up instead of days.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, i do these little projects in the shortest amount of time as i can, im on the heart transplant waiting list and i dont know when they will be calling me in so i like to get them done fast, i have two more realy cool little bike i am doing next, another Hedstrom and a very strange little belt drivin bike.  Sulley


Not sure what this is but its very cool.






This is a Hedstrom  MX  not sure of the year.


----------

